
Mysterious American Hum Returns to Haunt Canada - rmason
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/mysterious-american-hum-returns-to-haunt-canada
======
rmason
The real mystery to me is why Homeland Security is guarding Zug island which
everyone agrees is the origin of what Detroiter's call the Windsor hum. There
are other islands with far more people traffic than Zug Island that aren't
guarded by Homeland Security. Odd that the security seemed to start when the
hum started. Is there something besides a steel plant causing this noise on an
international border? I am wondering why you couldn't fly a drone over the
island.

